# Vanilla Sky



## habilis (Jul 11, 2003)

Open Your Eyes...

I had no idea this was going to be a quality sci-fi movie, but it was. Judging by the actors and the typical hype I thought this was gonna be a cheesy Tom Cruise/Cameron Diaz love fest - I couldn't have been more wrong. I'm still kind of in shock after the end, I have to watch it again to fully understand it. I don't want to give away too much of the suprise but believe me it's a really cool, original sci-fi/philosphical idea. I'm not sure I know what the moral to this story is, maybe somebody wise can shed some light on this. Anyway, I give it my stamp of approval and I recommend you rent it, very good movie - the kind that gets better the more times you watch it.

Tech Support!!!


----------



## jimmurph (Jul 11, 2003)

Great movie,

Especially the scene where he is in bed  with Penelope Cruz and starts visioning Cameron Diaz,,,, That sort of thing happens to me all the time!!!!!

Seriously, it was a good concept and enjoyable film.

Cheers


----------



## cfleck (Jul 11, 2003)

habilis, what are you doing?!?  i havent seen it in a while but so i may be jumping to conclusions, but i think you just gave away the bulk of the ending.  if i remember correctly you have no idea about the reality until the end.  edit your post for peeps who havent seen it!  

aaaahhhh!


----------



## habilis (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cf25 _
> habilis, what are you doing?!?  i havent seen it in a while but so i may be jumping to conclusions, but i think you just gave away the bulk of the ending.


LOL, Yeah, you're right. It was just so tempting, it's the best thing about the movie. I Edited it.


----------



## Randman (Jul 11, 2003)

Not much. If you read it and still haven't seen the movie, you could  still infer what it's about. Why not just delete the sentence that says "I don't want to give away too much" because you really do give too much away. I preferred the original, btw.


----------



## habilis (Jul 11, 2003)

crap. yeah I guess you're right. Ok I edited that sentence. It's Kosher now.

Just make sure you're not in the kitchen making yourself a sandwich during the last 15 minutes.


----------



## GORDYmac (Jul 11, 2003)

I must be dense.  I hated that movie.  I just didn't get it.  A waste of $8.50 IMHO.


----------



## MacLuv (Jul 11, 2003)

Vanilla Sky borrows themes from similar stories and movies such as Total Recall and countless others... a better movie that deals with this type of phenom is "The Game", or even "Eyes Wide Shut," which, when watched properly, can really screw with your head.


----------



## DJ Dylan (Jul 11, 2003)

Or you could watch the original. But yeah, Vanilla Sky is one of my favorite movies. Cameron Crowe did an AMAZING job. The soundtrack is also one of the best ones I've ever heard. The acting was superb, which is surprising from Tom Cruise, who I dont normally like much at all.


----------



## Randman (Jul 11, 2003)

http://us.imdb.com/Title?0099871

Here's my choice for mindf%#k films, but only click on the link if you know the ending to VS. And thanks for editing the post hablis. And I still recommend the original, Abre los Ojos (with Penelope Cruz as *gasp* Sofia. Talk about typecasting.


----------



## habilis (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MacLuv _
> "Eyes Wide Shut," ... can really screw with your head.


Really? I thought EWS was gonna be cheeser too. Can you elaborate a little without giving away the good stuff?


----------



## Trip (Jul 11, 2003)

*MATRIX SPOILER BELOW!!!!!!!*

































You guys are going to love the ending of the Matrix.  No really, it's true.

Sorry, I had to spoil your pants off.


----------



## Androo (Jul 11, 2003)

didnt load.
yea, vanilla sky was really good... it made me think for days. if only he didnt get in that car with cameron diaz. If only he could control his year long dreams. Then everything would be fine.


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 12, 2003)

Vanilla Sky was, for me, not a plain Vanilla  

Both Cruise were very good but Tom was very good and Diaz! Oh, man! Cameron was simply the *bomb*! As always  

The Spanish original was arguably better but still Vanilla was and still is one of the best "remakes" around... 

For me Vanilla was also one of those movies that made me believe that maybe, just maybe, not all Hollywood movies people are rotten


----------



## Androo (Jul 12, 2003)

ummm i wanna say something, but i have nothing to say. So i will just so nothing.


----------



## senne (Jul 15, 2003)

Sigur Ros! Hmm..... Njosnavelin

I never saw the movie, but the soundtrack is great.


----------



## Trip (Jul 18, 2003)

The only good soundtrack out there would have to be the Fight Club soundtrack. Well, maybe the Matrix 2 soundtrack. Also, Austin Powers 3 soundtrack. And...


----------



## habilis (Jul 18, 2003)

Soundtracks are way to cash conscious.


----------

